# 1DX mkii vs 5D mk iv



## shtarker (Oct 5, 2016)

I am considering a new camera and can't decide which way to go. I shoot sports, portraits, night photography, birds, occasional weddings, etc. In other words, a little of everything. I recently rented a 1DX mkii and loved it. I wasn't considering it due to cost, now I'm thinking I can't afford not to get it. Is it that much better than a 5D mk iv? I haven't tried a 5D mk iv yet, hoping to try one over the next couple of weeks. Obviously the 1DX mk ii is better for sports, but I used a 5d mkiii for a while and it was fine for the most part.

Has anyone used both? Should I not even consider the 5D mk iv?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll offer a comment although I'm no expert and never got out to try the 5D4. 

For me it was the desire to not lose a shot based on action (fastest AF), in particular with converters and F8. It was really hard to choose 20 MPs over 30 but the video capabilities plus a few other features influenced me. 

I had hoped for the 1DX II to have about 24 MPs for more reach-limited cropping flexibility. For people who always are close to filling the frame I don't see the benefit of super high MPs myself.

Jack


----------



## mystikjoe (Oct 6, 2016)

frankly i'd buy a used 1dx and a 5d mkiii for the price of the 1dx mkii. i own the 5dsr and the 1dx mark ii (just upgraded from the 1dx) i absolutely love the 1dx mk ii for boxing, football, and soccer. i use the 5dsr for everything else like landscapes, automobiles i sell at my dealership, wedding, prom, senior portraits etc. once you have a 1dx everything seems slow for sports. i had the 7d mkii before the 1dx which was better than the 5d iii for sports. hope this helps a little in confusing you more!


----------



## Jopa (Oct 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'll offer a comment although I'm no expert and never got out to try the 5D4.
> 
> For me it was the desire to not lose a shot based on action (fastest AF), in particular with converters and F8. It was really hard to choose 20 MPs over 30 but the video capabilities plus a few other features influenced me.
> 
> ...



I think once you got a 1dx2 - there is no way back  I still love my 5dsr though, but use it for staged shoots only.


----------



## shtarker (Oct 6, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I'll offer a comment although I'm no expert and never got out to try the 5D4.
> ...



I currently have a 7D mkii and a 5D mkiii. If I got the 1DX mkiv, I would probably sell the 7D mkii. And if I got a 5D mkiv, I would probably sell the 5D mkii. I do crop a bit with the sports shots. When I loaned the 1DX mkii from CPS I was able to crop quite a bit considering it was only 20 MPs, but I only had it for a limited time. I think the ultimate may be the 1DX mkii and the 5Dsr, but don't know if I'm ready to drop $9000.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 6, 2016)

shtarker said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Even the 1D4 for a very good price is wonderful at lower ISO and if you can fill the frame. Many, more knowledgeable than me have stated that such high MP numbers are not needed if cropping isn't significant. Of course everyone is enamored by being able to blow things up to huge sizes, like me looking at the toenails of birds. We know that any average person owning any type of camera will always ask how many MPs and see that as the be all and end all. It's like the HP spec on an engine.

With my 6D I've lost a fair number of shots due to AF performance obviously and now with a large expenditure on the 400 DO II, I am not interested in losing shots at 400 X2 period, when that's the precise reason for buying the lens - to have quality 800 at F8 - to have the extra reach, with the best possible AF. Thus, it's 1DX II over 5D4.

Jack


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 7, 2016)

shtarker said:


> I am considering a new camera and can't decide which way to go. I shoot sports, portraits, night photography, birds, occasional weddings, etc. In other words, a little of everything. I recently rented a 1DX mkii and loved it. I wasn't considering it due to cost, now I'm thinking I can't afford not to get it. Is it that much better than a 5D mk iv? I haven't tried a 5D mk iv yet, hoping to try one over the next couple of weeks. Obviously the 1DX mk ii is better for sports, but I used a 5d mkiii for a while and it was fine for the most part.
> 
> Has anyone used both? Should I not even consider the 5D mk iv?



get a 5d4 save some money build ya lenses up get 64gig sandisk cf cards and etc and battery "dont get the battery grip and enjoy ans stay away from the 4k video lol
heres some samples



9H6A0013-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr


File150-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr


9H6A0510-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr


9H6A0555-1 by Big Ant TV Media LLC, on Flickr


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 7, 2016)

If you don't know which way to go, then pick up a couple 5D3's or a 5D3 and 1Dx -- then build your glass. I'm not trying to be flippant, but the time to upgrade is when you find that you are frequently pushing the limits of your current gear. If the 5D3 was fine for you, then you may not be pushing it's limits enough to warrant the 5D4 or the 1Dx2.

In my case, I shoot a lot of action in low light. When my 60D wasn't keeping up with focus tracking, I upgraded to the 7D. When I found that I was constantly cleaning the noise from high-ISO images from the 7D, I upgraded to the 5D3. And, when the 5D3 still had trouble locking on to figure skaters performing double jumps during ice shows, I added the 1Dx. My keeper rate increased with each of these upgrades. Still, I find that I'm often flirting with the limits of the 1Dx and someday hope to add a 1Dx2.

It's hard to offer advice without fully understanding what you shoot, how often, and what you demand from your gear. My 1Dx is my primary body. But, I most often shoot with two bodies and often shoot events where the 1Dx shutter noise can be an annoyance. Consequently, I've kept my two 5D3's. This is why I'm suggesting a 1Dx and a 5D3 -- you'll have sports covered, have two bodies, and have the silent shutter for the occasional wedding.

On last note. While photography is all about the image, part of the fun can be found in the gear that you use. I don't always "need" my 1Dx for every shoot, but it does have a fun factor that's hard to resist. So, while a 1Dx and a 5D3 may be practical advice, they may not have the same fun factor of their successors. In which case, go with the 1Dx2.


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2016)

FTb-n said:


> If you don't know which way to go, then pick up a couple 5D3's or a 5D3 and 1Dx -- then build your glass. I'm not trying to be flippant, but the time to upgrade is when you find that you are frequently pushing the limits of your current gear. If the 5D3 was fine for you, then you may not be pushing it's limits enough to warrant the 5D4 or the 1Dx2.
> 
> In my case, I shoot a lot of action in low light. When my 60D wasn't keeping up with focus tracking, I upgraded to the 7D. When I found that I was constantly cleaning the noise from high-ISO images from the 7D, I upgraded to the 5D3. And, when the 5D3 still had trouble locking on to figure skaters performing double jumps during ice shows, I added the 1Dx. My keeper rate increased with each of these upgrades. Still, I find that I'm often flirting with the limits of the 1Dx and someday hope to add a 1Dx2.
> 
> ...


I find this a very reasonable approach. I have 2 5D3 and a 7D2. While I long for a 1Dx II I am sceptical about the increased weight, size (it will not fit in my very discreet office-like think tank shoulder bag) and it will have added costs: a second battery CFAST cards and later possibly a charger just in case. In contrast 5D3 5D4 and 7D2 share the same batteries, chargers and cards (CF and SD).


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2016)

This thread does not get the hits it deserves.

Where are the opinions for bird photography and night photography regarding these two cameras?


----------



## Chisox2335 (Oct 7, 2016)

tron said:


> This thread does not get the hits it deserves.
> 
> Where are the opinions for bird photography and night photography regarding these two cameras?



Haven't used the 5d4 but I love the 1dx2 for Astro. I can generally shoot iso1600 and pull up the shadows quite nicely. I find the ability to get the shadows out of the 1dx2 far superior to the 6D which I also have.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2016)

With the ability to pull 8 MB stills from 30 FPS 4K Video I think the camera could be very popular for birding. As usual, having the right lens is even more critical.


----------



## pwp (Oct 7, 2016)

You could get a 5D MkIV & a used 1DX for the price of the 1DX MkII. 

-pw


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2016)

Don't know if this fellow Tin Man Lee is a reliable spokes person but here is his quote: 

"I would have never believed I would say this.

If you are on the fence of deciding whether to upgrade to the new Canon 1DX Mark II or not, my advice to you, after two weeks of intense use, can be summarized into three words.

Buy. It. Now.​"

I just happened upon his page while searching: http://tinmanphotoblog.com/

He certainly has impressive wildlife photos.

In everything I've read, AF is the claim to fame; now, how much the 5D4 lags the 1DX II is debatable but that difference may matter to some. It matters to me with the big white since that represents about 80%+ of my photography.

If I didn't have a choice and I ended up with a 5D4 I'd be a very happy shooter because it's one fabulous camera.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2016)

I have used the 5D IV and 400mm DO II + 2xTC at 800mm a few times now for BIF as Jack has wanted me to. None of my examples are worthy of posting because they are mainly back lit, too small etc. But, I can see the AF is by far the best I have ever used and is spot on for far more times than I had hoped. I bought the 5D IV for its better AF, and I am not disappointed. 

The 5D IV fits the bill for me for many of the reasons in this thread - weight, size, interchangeability with 5DS R and 7D II for batteries etc. But, I think Jack won't be happy until he gets the 1DX II.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Oct 7, 2016)

pwp said:


> You could get a 5D MkIV & a used 1DX for the price of the 1DX MkII.
> 
> -pw



Given the range of things you like to shoot, you can pick up a used 1Dx for less than the price of a new 5D IV, and get weather sealing, high iso performance -- pretty much everything you need. It's a great camera. And build from there.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> I have used the 5D IV and 400mm DO II + 2xTC at 800mm a few times now for BIF as Jack has wanted me to. None of my examples are worthy of posting because they are mainly back lit, too small etc. But, I can see the AF is by far the best I have ever used and is spot on for far more times than I had hoped. I bought the 5D IV for its better AF, and I am not disappointed.
> 
> The 5D IV fits the bill for me for many of the reasons in this thread - weight, size, interchangeability with 5DS R and 7D II for batteries etc. But, I think Jack won't be happy until he gets the 1DX II.



Alan you are wrong. I am happy today just thinking about getting the 1DX II!  

And I, like you, would be perfectly happy with the 5D4 and also find its AF to be superb (until I got my hands on the 1DX II since we know it's a _little_ better). It's not unlike my transition from my 70-300 to my 300 2.8 II. I paid huge percentage more for a small percentage better. 

However, regarding the 1DX II, it is a bigger and heavier camera, which aspect neither of us like but for me having used the 1D4 I accepted it as a compromise for the other features that it has. I'm also accepting other compromises. That's what drives so many mad, it's these compromises.

It is wonderful that each of us can be happy to have a superb camera in spite of various feature differences. I know I can trust Canon's reputation quite securely and I'm happy to stick with Canon but I also know lemons occur in all brands, so fingers crossed.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2016)

As far as buying the used camera or the one essentially obsoleted by the new model, I can think of one reason to be cautious. That is, if you are going to upgrade fairly soon, you are operating on the region of the curve of decreasing value that is quite steep and you may find that your resale of the used purchase is not too good. 

My used 1D4 was a very good price, easy to justify but as soon as 1DX II info filtered out I dumped it and even though it was relatively soon after, the prices they were commanding had dropped drastically. I did manage to break even though, by luck.

OTOH if you will keep it longer term then that is not a factor.


----------



## fentiger (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a 1DX2, it really is the king of sport and wildlife cameras, also can take some very decent landscape photos as well.
it also crops well, i previously had a 1D4, the 1DX2 is streets ahead of the 4.
the 1D4,1DX,1DX2 are really at home with the large whites, made for each other.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 7, 2016)

If nice picture is what you want to achieve, then I would definitely go with the 5D4, especially if you lean more towards portrait, weddings and night photography. It is smaller and as such will make you more mobile and less tired so that you could focus more on interacting with your bride/model. It is cheaper so that you could buy better lighting system or better prime lens. It is more silent that you could be more discrete. It has more MP so you could crop more, and so on and so forth. It addresses the need of those genres.

We all have heard someone saying, it is not the gear; it is the photographer. 
Well, he is not a sport photographer.
And if a sport photographer tells you that, he is liar. He wants simply to sell his service to you. Believe me; he can sell a fridge in the north pole.
Don't get me wrong; 5D4 will deliver nice sport pictures. But sport is not about nice pictures; it is about the moment. Here: more is more. Less is for kids. Buffer, fps, focus, battery - these are some of the key words.
If you think 14 fps is a lot then think again - sometimes I have to switch to frame grab before I can catch the right moment.
If you don't want to go over 5 000 photos per hockey game then go shoot weddings!

My suggestion is simple; if you are ambitious about sport then forget everything else; grab the 1DX II - it has no competition. Why would you buy a 4 year old technology in a form of 1DX? 

If you want more portraits then go with the 5D4. Here: less is more: quality, creativity and story: you will need it all. Some will trade story for quality and creativity. That is not sport; that is wedding/portrait/fashion.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2016)

Besisika, sounds correct to me. I'm coming from never having shot a wedding seriously in my life but can appreciate all those points. The sound of 14 fps in a quiet smallish room is something I would not wish to impose on anyone.

Jack


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 14, 2016)

Besisika said:


> If nice picture is what you want to achieve, then I would definitely go with the 5D4, especially if you lean more towards portrait, weddings and night photography. It is smaller and as such will make you more mobile and less tired so that you could focus more on interacting with your bride/model. It is cheaper so that you could buy better lighting system or better prime lens. It is more silent that you could be more discrete. It has more MP so you could crop more, and so on and so forth. It addresses the need of those genres.
> 
> We all have heard someone saying, it is not the gear; it is the photographer.
> Well, he is not a sport photographer.
> ...



the 5d4 is very capable SPORTS camera please font let 7fps and it buffer fools ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT BEFORE YOU BASH IT AT SPORTS/ACTION
there alot of 1dx2 user wishing they had the 30MP for more detail and not having too machine alot


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 14, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > If nice picture is what you want to achieve, then I would definitely go with the 5D4, especially if you lean more towards portrait, weddings and night photography. It is smaller and as such will make you more mobile and less tired so that you could focus more on interacting with your bride/model. It is cheaper so that you could buy better lighting system or better prime lens. It is more silent that you could be more discrete. It has more MP so you could crop more, and so on and so forth. It addresses the need of those genres.
> ...


+1 from a 1DX Mark II owner. 

I currently shoot with a 1DX2 and a 5D3, but I really want to upgrade that 5D3 to a 5D4 for the 30mp, better DR, touch features, NFC/WIFI, etc. It looks like a great camera all around, and Canon's new sensor tech is amazing.

I do shoot weddings/portraits/landscapes/etc on the side of being a photojournalist, and I do print large prints. At just 16x20 I'm resampling the 1DX2 images before I print them at 300 dpi, while on a 5D4 I would be able to natively print at 300 dpi.

Now don't get me wrong, I am absolutely in love with my 1DX2--- it's amazing, it's the best thing I've ever used, especially for my job. But that said, while on the job, my newspaper wants everything down-scaled to around 2 megapixels when we're transferring remotely from the field, so even 20 MP gives me tons of latitude to crop and still meet that requirement. I did, however, shoot sports with my 5D3 for over a year with no real issues, and although the 1DX2 is so much better in that field, people have been photographing sports since the film days with manual-advance cameras. If you know your timing, if you know the sport, you can capture those action-packed moments with any camera.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 14, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> the 5d4 is very capable SPORTS camera please font let 7fps and it buffer fools ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT BEFORE YOU BASH IT AT SPORTS/ACTION
> there alot of 1dx2 user wishing they had the 30MP for more detail and not having too machine alot


Understood!
Lesson learned!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2016)

Besisika said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > the 5d4 is very capable SPORTS camera please font let 7fps and it buffer fools ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT BEFORE YOU BASH IT AT SPORTS/ACTION
> ...



I was going to respond but figured that I'd let others and save me the time. I agree with the sentiment of not being perceived as elitist relative to the 1DX II. I know Besisika is not elitist based on his other posts.  I will not be either, now that I also have the 1DX II, but here is the issue. 

We know that historically the 1 series camera was the "best" or at lest had the killer features that anyone having more money than brains would lust after. It happened to me when I sold my perfectly good Ftb and bought a used F1. It did everything for me for many years, so no regrets. 

This time it was really troubling because I dearly wanted some 1 series features but would also like the 30 MPs (and other 5D4 stuff) but I cant afford/didn't want to pack a second camera on my hikes (when with me, my wife carries the 6D but it's also 20 MPs). So, my compromise was to accept some 1DX II features along with what I believe/hope is the fastest/most accurate F8 focusing and forego the 30 MPs. This was a very tough decision. 

There now is no "best" unless Canon builds a 1 series with modes to address the high resolution/high speed trade-off. Furthermore it would be better if the word "best" didn't even creep into discussions. It's possible a 6D II upgrade could be in my future because it's small/light and I love my 6D.

Jack


----------



## mystikjoe (Nov 6, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > If nice picture is what you want to achieve, then I would definitely go with the 5D4, especially if you lean more towards portrait, weddings and night photography. It is smaller and as such will make you more mobile and less tired so that you could focus more on interacting with your bride/model. It is cheaper so that you could buy better lighting system or better prime lens. It is more silent that you could be more discrete. It has more MP so you could crop more, and so on and so forth. It addresses the need of those genres.
> ...



the 5d4 is half the speed of the 1dx ii brother. i shoot boxing regularly and those extra frames get you the knockout shot vs not. no one with a 1dx wants 30mp they want to be able to shoot a couple hundred shots if need be without it stopping for the buffer. they also need the ruggedness that the 1dx provides. i've shot it on water rides at universal in orlando and watched others cringe in fear. canons 5d series are excellent cameras but they're not meant to be a sports camera period.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2016)

Adding to this, a small but really nice upgrade feature from my 6D is that I can now review the burst of shots that were taken, _instantly_ and with _magnification_ thrown in because of the 1DX II buffer. 

I have the set button programmed to display at 1X magnification. A quick RH half press of the shutter and hit "set" with the RH thumb and then the thumb wheel takes you back through the photos as fast as a blink as far as you wish. I could also have magnification of full size from selected focus point if critical focus was my concern. 

One reviewer claimed you had to fumble around after left hand hitting the "play" button to review a shot, unlike Nikon. Of course he was primarily a Nikon shooter. 

After 6D, 4.5 fps, 14 fps is so nice. You don't know what's in those frames until you view action at that rate and then you realize that 5, 6, 7 is not 14! If 7 is fast enough for your needs that's cool.  

Jack


----------



## applecider (Nov 6, 2016)

I apologize for a small thread hijack, just wondering if there is a gear for sale forum here on CR. I see plenty of deals from retailers but looking for inter member sale discussion.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Applecider. 
A for sale section was trialled some while back, it seemed to fizzle out quite quickly. I don't know why, maybe lack of use, maybe it was too labour intensive to manage. 

Cheers, Graham. 



applecider said:


> I apologize for a small thread hijack, just wondering if there is a gear for sale forum here on CR. I see plenty of deals from retailers but looking for inter member sale discussion.


----------



## Larsskv (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a question to you 1DX II and 5DIV owners. I have a 5Ds and a 1DX, with I got in the same order. 

The 5Ds produces amazing images, and has a very precise focusing system. The ergonomics are also great. I was very happy with it, and wasn´t missing much, until I later got the 1DX. 

I just love _using_ the 1DX. It´s responsiveness in every aspect, the large viewfinder, the build quality, and it´s ergonomics makes a huge difference with regards to the overall user experience. It has become the camera I grab most of the times, and that I _want_ to use. The 5Ds is kind of "dull" to use in comparison. The downside to the 1DX, however, is that it´s files often lags behind what I am used with from the 5Ds. Especially, I wish it´s metering system was better. The exposure is less predictable, and highlights are blown much more often than with the 5Ds, which gets the exposure close to perfect every time. 

So, to my question, those of you that have experience with 1DX, 1DXII, and preferably 5Ds/sr, do you find the 1DXII to be a significant upgrade over the 1DX, in terms of metering, and overall image/file quality? Does the 1DXII often make you wish that you had used the 5Ds in stead? 

I am also considering replacing the 1DX with a 5DIV + a battery grip. The 5DIV has some great features, I think, but I am afraid I would miss the responsiveness of the 1DX and the big viewfinder to much to choose the 5DIV over the 1DXII. Does anyone have an experience on the overall responsiveness on both the 1DXII vs 5DIV?

And, for the record, I rarely need the high fps on the 1DX, but the larger spread of AF points and improved AF system in the 1DXII and 5DIV is tempting.

Thank you!


----------



## Jopa (Nov 8, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> I have a question to you 1DX II and 5DIV owners. I have a 5Ds and a 1DX, with I got in the same order.
> 
> The 5Ds produces amazing images, and has a very precise focusing system. The ergonomics are also great. I was very happy with it, and wasn´t missing much, until I later got the 1DX.
> 
> ...



I never had the original 1dx, but I have the 5dsr and the 1dx2. The only thing I'm missing from the 5dsr is the ability to zoom in into details. The 1dx2 is my to-go camera now, and I use the 5dsr for staged shots with controlled light. Before I was using the 5dsr for everything (replaced the Sony a7r2). Besides the AF I think the 1dx2 metering is also superior to the 5dsr (which lacks the AF spot linked mode). The 1dx2 is a wonderful brick  rugged, fast, good in low light. I never had so many in-focus shots on my 85/1.2 as I'm having now. The 5dsr is a resolution monster though... IMHO both make a great combo. Of course I would prefer a 1dx3 with 50mpx @ 14 fps (dreams, dreams...  )


----------

